# sony kdl 42w700b  snapdeal



## dreamchaser (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi all
       I am planning to buy sony 42 inches led . Is it safe to buy LED tv from Snapdeal ? On snapdeal i can buy the TV around 58k  ( But COD not available) . In local store the price is around 65 k. Kind of confused.  Please advice me on this . 

Cheers! 
Sony KDL-42W700B 42 Inches BRAVIA Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2014)

No, I will not suggest you go for online to buy a TV just get it locally do some bargain you will surely get around 58k.


----------



## AK HIL (Sep 21, 2014)

i support with Minion in this case....
i hav alreardy purchased this tv around 57k ....From local store if there is no COD don't do.....!!!


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 4, 2014)

Does the TV read external hard disks ?? Cause I heard that they only support FAT32 file system...and large files do not play on the TV...pls help


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 5, 2014)

hkumar.anand7 said:


> Does the TV read external hard disks ?? Cause I heard that they only support FAT32 file system...and large files do not play on the TV...pls help



My Bro auditioned this model yesterday and found it works with NTFS.  He played an 8GB Bluray rip movie without any problem.

Format Supported: Avi,mkv,mp3,mp4 
Format not supported: FLV,FLAC

unlike the Samsung 40F5500(I Own), the files are read and listed all together without maintaining the folder structure.

As for PQ, he found no noticeable diff between the two.


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 5, 2014)

does it take too long for the tv to read the hard disk...and thanks


----------

